# Forest Edge Farm



## scribe (Feb 19, 2016)

I haven't been on here for a while to be able to post anything so I'm hoping this is a new find. I'd had my eye on it for a while and just needed the precious time to give it a look over. The old farmhouse itself is sealed up tighter than Tupperware with metal shutters everywhere but the barnyard has an assortment of buildings and somebody was still using them for storage but as nobody was about it was a great opportunity to peruse the dereliction and decay. 


the farm house by spencer spencer, on Flickr

Smashed windows could be the obvious reason the house had been secured.


broken window, empty room by spencer spencer, on Flickr

The yard was overgrown with high brambles and weeds and the barn and stable block opposite were in a poor state compared with the main house.


weeds in the barnyard by spencer spencer, on Flickr

The cow shed was similarly on that same downward spiral.


no cows in the shed by spencer spencer, on Flickr


no way out by spencer spencer, on Flickr

Not a great deal to see but a nice little explore despite there being little in the way of anything but decaying timber and collapsing roofs and piles of rotting manure. 


the un-stable door by spencer spencer, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## smiler (Feb 19, 2016)

I'd be a bit careful exploring the barn, what the hell is keeping it upright I couldn't spot, I enjoyed the pics, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovely photos and nice find


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 19, 2016)

I found something like this the other day. Regretfully I didn't check the outbuildings since the main house was sealed. Nice find.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 19, 2016)

Lol yeah I wouldn't go in there in a high wind  
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2016)

Great find....tread carefully!


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 19, 2016)

Lovely little find, I wonder whats in that house


----------



## scribe (Feb 19, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Lovely little find, I wonder whats in that house



I'd like to know as well as it appears to be weatherproof from the outside so it could be quite well preserved.


----------



## scribe (Feb 19, 2016)

Several roof timbers had completely collapsed at one end of the cow shed otherwise it was really all solid ground/concrete floors. I certainly wasn't getting up on any roofs.


----------



## scribe (Feb 19, 2016)

I think those barn timbers would carry a health and safety warning in high winds.


----------



## scribe (Feb 19, 2016)

Held together securely by British brambles (everywhere).


----------



## tazong (Feb 19, 2016)

Great little find bud - thanks for sharing
As far as the barn goes it looks very solid - if you look at the roof ridge line - its really straight, thats normally a good indication if its buckling or under stress - looks like it has steel post supports - think the rotten boards on outside are just yorkshire board cladding.


----------

